# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Como vender papaya?

## jose bustamante

Buenas tardes seguidores de AgroForum, 
El año pasado inicie mi negocio en la agricutura con la producción de Palta Hass y papaya, he estado aprendiendo en el camino con tropiezos y aciertos. Este año, en marzo y abril será mi primera cosecha de papaya con 4 ha, es por eso que les escribo ::help:: . Por favor, me pueden brindar asesoria y/o comentarios de como puedo comercializar/vender mis papayas con el objetivo de obtener una mayor rentabilidad. 
Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias/comentarios. 
Atte.
José Bustamante
991890034Temas similares: Cultivo de papaya A que empresas en el Peru se podria vender ajo? Por donde empezar a vender tilapia Cultivo de papaya ¿Cómo vender por Alibaba.com?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ayer leí que la papaya fresca del Perú pronto ingresaría a los EE.UU, junto con lo "peppers", así que una opción sería buscar mercado en el extranjero para enviar la papaya vía aérea, porque supongo que fresca no se podría exportar por barco.  
Obviamente la otra opción son las plantas de pulpas y los supermercados, así que es cuestión de que investigues acerca de la exportación de papaya y veas el tema de precios para que tomes una decisión; pero empieza desde ya a hacer llamadas y a buscar posibles compradores. 
Una recomendación es que subas fotos de tu plantación de papaya, cosa que podemos ver cómo viene desarollándose. Si todo se ve prometedor, seguro tendrás algunos interesados en tu cosecha; y me puedes avisar cuando estés por cosechar para ver si te puedo ayudar a conseguir algún comprador. 
Suerte con tus negocios y estamos en contacto.

----------


## jose bustamante

Estimado Bruno, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta. 
He estado haciendo las averiguaciones para vender en el mercado nacional, una opción, la más simple, es venderlo en el mercado de fruta; sin embargo, me han comentado que el precio que te pagan muchas veces no es tan bueno.  
Por otro lado, no estaba enterado sobre la exportación de papayas. Gracias por abrir la ventana de esta opción. Claro esta que esta opción es casi seguro que sea la más rentable. Averiguaré esta opción e informaré sobre si hay buenos resultados por este medio. Además, si hay alguién en el Foro que conozca más, estaría muy agradecido si comparte su información.  
Bruno, por algunas notas en los foros, vi que estas dentro del negocio en pulpa, averiguaré mas sobre esta opción que me brindas. Si pudieras, te estaría agradecido, que me brindes algunos links (internet) para informame.  
Estaré publicando fotos de las plantas y de los frutos, es la mejor forma de complementar la promoción del producto. 
Muchas gracias Bruno, y si alguien tiene adicional información sobre el tópico sería muy beneficio para toda la comunidad AgroFoorum. 
Atte.
José Luis Bustamante
991890034

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Te dejo el link con la noticia que te comentaba: Papaya y pimiento morrón con posibilidades de ingresar a Estados Unidos | Periodismo en Línea 
Saludos

----------


## jose bustamante

Estimados, 
Esperando que me puedan brindar información o sugerencia de como vender mi próxima cosecha de papaya les alcanzo las fotos tomadas ayer en la chacra. 
Bruno, muchas gracias por el Link.   IMG_0245.jpgIMG_0230.jpgIMG_0234.jpgIMG_0237.jpgIMG_0240.jpg 
Atte.
José Luis Bustamante jose7.bustamante@gmail.com / 991890034

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

AMIGO JOSE TE ENVIÓ CONTACTO DE MAYORISTA DE PAPAYA HÍBRIDA 986905866, LE COMENTE DE TU PRODUCTO Y ESTA MUY INTERESADO
SALUDOS 
RuZoSu

----------

